# the "whats your screen name mean?" thread



## shorty6049 (Feb 5, 2008)

Whered you get your TPF username? 

to start- My name came about because i'm short... 6049 were random numbers


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 5, 2008)

My third language is Spanish.
"Photograph" and "photography" in Spanish are both "*foto*grafía", and the word is feminine. So the article to go with it is "la" ("el" goes with masculine words). As much as "photograph" gets shortened to "photo" in English, "fotografía" gets shortened to just "foto" in Spanish.

That is the whole story of my screen name. It means "ThePhoto" in Spanish. Hence the "F", too.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 5, 2008)

I made up this name because I was making fun of a friend for using the name darkkoder and it stuck.


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm an Idoka or practitioner of iaijutsu or more commonly known as Iaid&#333;, Iaid&#333; is  derived from Batt&#333;jutsu. My style is more to the batt&#333;jutsu as I incorperate more slashes per move prior to staying than traditional iaijutsu. Thus I commonly refer to my self on the internet as Battousai, however due to several Anime references to the name Battousai, the name is often taken and I shorten it to Battou, such was the case on FaAC. When I registered with the sister sites I opted to maintain contenuity of user name threwout the five sites for recognition. When I came here, this was no exception as I routenely link to one of those sister sites (Photo-Ludidity) to provide righer rez images posted here.

Thus is the origin of the username Battou.

*EDIT*
Pronounced Bott-oh


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine is boring.  My first two initials are A.J. - Ashley Janelle - but I didn't want to just use initials so I spelled it out.  I used to want people to call me AJ when I was little, but nobody ever would.  Now I am thinking about working AJ into whatever watermark or signature I use on my photos.


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Mine is boring.  My first two initials are A.J. - Ashley Janelle - but I didn't want to just use initials so I spelled it out.  I used to want people to call me AJ when I was little, but nobody ever would.  Now I am thinking about working AJ into whatever watermark or signature I use on my photos.



lol, i have been misconstrewing you name for some time now.....but I have a valid excuse.

Jay is my name, and is stated as such in official records.


----------



## Becky (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess mine means I'm unimaginative...


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 5, 2008)

Neal J Page:  Steve Martin's character in _Planes, Trains, and Automobiles._


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

My current avatar shows myself a bit more than a week ago (credits to Becky).

As for the name, well unimaginative describes it well here as well.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 5, 2008)

I was made an honorary member of the Utopi Indian tribe and they gave me this name - I just use a phonetic spelling.
In their language it means "he who goes places".


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> lol, i have been misconstrewing you name for some time now.....but I have a valid excuse.
> 
> Jay is my name, and is stated as such in official records.


 
What were you misconstruing it as?

Jay, huh?  I have a hard time thinking of people with their real names and not their usernames.  Same thing with avatars.  Like thatoneguy...he will forever look like that crazy mugshot in my mind.  When I see Battou I picture you as a camera-wielding ninja.  :blushing:


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

Ajay said:


> What were you misconstruing it as?
> 
> Jay, huh?  I have a hard time thinking of people with their real names and not their usernames.  Same thing with avatars.  Like thatoneguy...he will forever look like that crazy mugshot in my mind.  When I see Battou I picture you as a camera-wielding ninja.  :blushing:



I commonly IRL get called Jason, James, Jeremy...ect. all those names are commonly abrieviated to Jay even in wrighting. Being more commonly used in male names, I assumed you where a guy, I often pay more attention to the text than the image below it, sometimes I miss that wich is obvious in the avvy. :blushing:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have a screen name


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> I commonly IRL get called Jason, James, Jeremy...ect. all those names are commonly abrieviated to Jay even in wrighting. Being more commonly used in male names, I assumed you where a guy, I often pay more attention to the text than the image below it, sometimes I miss that wich is obvious in the avvy. :blushing:


 
Aha...can't really fault you there. I haven't met many girl's that go by AJ. Now you've got me looking at my avvy thinking that I look like a boy, since it seems that a glance at it doesn't register as female. 

(jk)


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Aha...can't really fault you there. I haven't met many girl's that go by AJ. Now you've got me looking at my avvy thinking that I look like a boy, since it seems that a glance at it doesn't register as female.
> 
> (jk)



:blushing: to be honest it was not untill your first post in here that I actually looked at it, and I see it now, I just generally go on text as I have been led astray on avvies in the past

I had to edit this post because of that


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

Weird, I was just looking at that post.  Are you following me?


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Weird, I was just looking at that post.  Are you following me?



That is kinda weird but no, it is the perfect demonstration and I went for it specifically.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> That is kinda weird but no, it is the perfect demonstration and I went for it specifically.


 
Yeah, sure...whatever you say.  I'll be watching my back from now on.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 5, 2008)

The Lost Prophet has even lost his screen name. He just *is* a lostprophet, I think. Awwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (good, I can use this one twice in a row :idea: )


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine is simply my business name shortened.  Christie is my last name.  I feel if I'm ever in a debate or offering a critique, it should be clear who I am.

I'm in my 25th year!  I opened Christie Photograpy on August 1, 1983.

-Pete


----------



## JDS (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine is just my initials...guess that means I fall into the non-creative group...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine's just a play on the TE Lawrence thing - my name's Chris and I'm in (Saudi) Arabia


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine lacks all imagination. My name is John Stuedle.

The AKA though is what the kids in some bands started calling me during shoots. So it stuck. I might change mine just for grins and giggles.


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Mine's just a play on the TE Lawrence thing - my name's Chris and I'm in (Saudi) Arabia



LOL thats cool! My dad is called Chris and he is in Saudi too! :thumbup:


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 5, 2008)

initials and birth date...


----------



## zendianah (Feb 5, 2008)

im a zen buddhist and my name is Dianah... oh and my biz name is Zen Photography.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 5, 2008)

Combination of old and new nicknames.

My borther and sister called me Krueger when I was a kid because they said I was a stranded foreing student instead of their brother.

My wife calls me "Espanto"... which means "horrible" or a kind of ghost. Made some adjustments to that and came with "Ghastly".

Not sure why I put the parenthesis.

BTW. I'm not related in any way to that slacker Freddy.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 5, 2008)

zendianah said:


> im a zen buddhist and my name is Dianah... oh and my biz name is Zen Photography.


 
Wheneve I see your name I always pronounce it zen-duh-ny-uh...don't know why.   I don't think I ever looked hard enough to notice that it was Dianah and not Diniah.  Sorry.


----------



## ScottS (Feb 5, 2008)

My name is Scotts. 


The end


----------



## Fangman (Feb 5, 2008)

Fangman or ex-fangman now  . . .I am sure I treated the devil in fact many of them in my time treating kids and their parents who where even bigger kids in the dental chair!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't sleep all that much and tend to stay up very late.  I started using this name about 5 years ago when I DJ'ed and it just stuck around.

Remember kids, there is life after 2am!  

*zendianah: *always nice to meet a fellow practitioner of the path*.  *


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

my dad made it for me in 5th grade to use as my screen name.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 5, 2008)

It's my name.  LOL


----------



## Puscas (Feb 5, 2008)

Put my name on a mailinglist once and either I was drunk while writing it, or they were while reading it, because they send me letters adressed to Puscas.

so I had others be creative for me 






pascal


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 5, 2008)

Trenton Romulox:
Romulox is a tar monster. He lives in the Trenton tar pits. Trenton Romulox.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 5, 2008)

ATHF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## easily_amused (Feb 6, 2008)

I asked hubby for two words that described me.  This is what he came up with. heh


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> BTW. I'm not related in any way to that slacker Freddy.




I always wondered !


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 6, 2008)

I was here previously as Mrs.LOW-N-SLOW, which went back to my hunny originally (LOW-N-SLOW) which went back to his cars, low and slow.  We keep it in the slow lane 

Now, I'm just Vanessa- still with my hunny, but it wouldn't let me reuse my name, and I couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## [JR] (Feb 6, 2008)

My initials, inside brackets.


----------



## zendianah (Feb 6, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> I don't sleep all that much and tend to stay up very late. I started using this name about 5 years ago when I DJ'ed and it just stuck around.
> 
> Remember kids, there is life after 2am!
> 
> *zendianah: *always nice to meet a fellow practitioner of the path*. *


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I was made an honorary member of the Utopi Indian tribe and they gave me this name - I just use a phonetic spelling.
> In their language it means "he who goes places".


 

i always thought it was a subsidiary of Hertz Rent-a-car....


----------



## doobs (Feb 6, 2008)

I suppose the meaning behind mine should be told.

As far as I know, it has nothing to do with doobies, smoking doobies, or the Doobie Brothers.

Many years ago, some friends and I were at the arcade in a local college, and they have huge TV's with Xbox 360's and Xbox Live. The systems had people gamertags that were left on the Xbox after playing on them, "Doobs" was on there, and I chose that one, and it stuck for the rest of the while. (Useless side note: This was also on the same day I bought my Holga) Also, I owned my friends at Halo 2 that day.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

Tatt=Tattoos, I have a LOT of 'em.
Rat=Rat Rods, I love the raw old cars.

2 of my faves


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I play the oboe...


----------



## tempra (Feb 7, 2008)

I needed a name for a yahoo account several years ago, and I had a Fiat Tempra - not a bad car until the usual Fiat 'features' started to kick in, but I sold it for the price I paid two years earlier


----------



## dpolston (Feb 7, 2008)

I started using this one (my first initial and last name) a couple years ago for continuity in other web things I do plus it's a vanity thing. I want people to associate my photos, opinions, advice etc back to me not a "persona" or "alter ego".

BUT I do actually have a nickname (which is also a vanity plate on my car) which is Splinky. This came from the tv show Mad About You and was Cousin Ira's nickname that was explained in an episode (which I thought was hilarious). I adapted the word to mean an object that I couldn't think of the name of: i.e. "_Hey... hand me that... uhh... round thing... the splinky with the top that comes off... it's blue!!!_" and my employees at the time started calling me that which stuck.

My favorite screen name (ala AIM) was one that I had for fun "VideoCrack". The internet was once dubbed that by some talking head I saw on tv describing the addictive nature of the internet. I loved that name (I think I still have it on AOL somewhere.


----------



## ToddB (Feb 7, 2008)

The meaning of my screen name...

I've always been a big fan of Mary *Todd *Lincoln and also of Aaron *B*urr (the great duelist from the 1800's.)  So I adapted their names.





Not really, I fall into the uncreative bunch as my name is Todd Breakey.  Original, huh?


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm the guy everybody talks about.....you know.....that one guy. i am friends with "what's his name".


----------



## SAC (Feb 7, 2008)

its my nickname.

first name is Paul..... you put the rest together.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

SAC said:


> its my nickname.
> 
> first name is Paul..... you put the rest together.




hey there fellow hoosier  :thumbup:


----------



## SAC (Feb 7, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> hey there fellow hoosier  :thumbup:



what part of the hoosier state are you from?


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

SAC said:


> what part of the hoosier state are you from?



columbus.......and you?


----------



## SAC (Feb 7, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> columbus.......and you?



cool!  I have a couple buddies that live there.

I'm from Danville.


----------



## surfingfireman (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I am a fireman and I love surfing.  Of course, I almost never get to surf because I live in Central Ontario.  But when I do, I have the time of my life.  I snowboard and wakeboard in the mean time to keep my surfing cravings satisfied.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2008)

My name is Jennifer and I'm 4'-11" tall and weigh 97lbs.  :er:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 8, 2008)

surfingfireman said:


> ........
> I snowboard and wakeboard in the mean time to keep my surfing cravings satisfied.



I surf to keep my snowboarding cravings satisfied!


----------



## SCguy (Feb 11, 2008)

SCguy- other forums I go by SCbassboy, but when it's a non-fishing forum, people misconstrue the name to be my view of how ungood my rear is. So, I go by SCguy on other forums. Really simple, I'm a guy from SC.

RD


----------



## airgunr (Feb 11, 2008)

I collect antique pneumatic arms as well as shoot airguns competitively.

I haven't put my eye out yet so I guess I'm not too dangerous....


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 11, 2008)

airgunr said:


> I collect antique pneumatic arms as well as shoot airguns competitively.
> 
> I haven't put my eye out yet so I guess I'm not too dangerous....



That's pretty cool. I'm not steady enough to shoot a rifle offhand like you do. I have a Beeman's R1 w/R66 scope I've had for close to 20 years. I've used it for small game hunting. Air guns are a lot of fun, and you can shoot almost anywhere. Also have a Beeman P1 that has the same grip frame as my Colt .45, it's a great indoor practice piece I shot a lot when I competed with the Colt.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 11, 2008)

My entire initials. First thing I thought of I guess.. and it just stuck.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2008)

My avvy is one of my favorite cartoon characters and has one of the best lines to my mind.  Mind you, I had two young sons at one time.

"Listen, I say, listen to me boy when I'm talkin' to 'ya".

The screenname is a different story all together.


----------



## SCguy (Feb 11, 2008)

Airgunr, I know this isn't vintage, but does it count as an airgun? 







http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e94/SCbassboy/?action=view&current=000_2027.flv

Built by me to fire either potatoes or whatever fits through the 6' one inch barrel and to fire marbles from the 4' one-half inch barrel at 150 psi. Sorry for the thread hijack. 

RD


----------



## Chibamonkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Had a pilot who always called me a "Chibamonkey", heard it from some clients that he flew on another job.  Found out later on that it was a term used at Texas A&M by frat boys to mean a GDI (Gosh-Darn Independant) or non-frat male.  By this time, it had stuck...and everyone was calling me that.  Kinda fits as I was a GDI at K-State back in the early 80's.


----------



## airgunr (Feb 12, 2008)

SCguy said:


> Airgunr, I know this isn't vintage, but does it count as an airgun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If it uses some form of gas and shoves something out the barrel I class it as an airgun!  Nice work on that beast!:thumbup:

I collect guns from the 1600's through the late 1800.  Nice hobby since there aren't lots of them out there you can't go broke!  I've got a fairly nice collection of ball & butt reservoir rifles and aircanes.  The smallest it around .22 calibre and the biggest is .62 calibre, quite the monster.

I also shoot Field Target so most of it is in the sitting position with a few of the dreaded "Standers".

SCguy,

I love the Beeman R1 and P1.  Both are very nice guns.  Well built and very accurate.  I use a AirArms TX200 or Theoben Rapid 12, both in .22 for most of my hunting.  

For Field Target I use either my Daystate CR94 or Styer, both of which  are highly modified.  I'm in Florida right now at my Mother-in-laws or I'd post a photo of the Daystate.  I'll do that when I get back at the end of the week.


----------



## unnecessary (Feb 12, 2008)

Take a Good Guess =\


----------



## SCguy (Feb 12, 2008)

What I like about building these is the fact that I can make a gun that will shoot a marble at least 250 yds for under $30. I also built a few combustion potato guns that fire off of propane. With a 2" barrel, they put a hurtin on about anything you shoot at. I built one for a friend that fired off of acetylene. It blew up in his uncle's arms, but thankfully, no one was hurt.

RD


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 12, 2008)

I am Canadian and its Me lol.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a huge Peanuts fan (think Snoopy... Charlie brown) and a family members childhood nickname.  Nothing deep or secretive


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 14, 2008)

I love motorcycles, Kawasakis to be exact.  I own 4 Kawasakis.  My name is Tom but most friends and family have always just called me T.  I hang out on a site dedicated to Kawasaki Ninjas called zxforums.com  On there I'm Kawi_T  When I came here I chose the same one to help me keep it straight.


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> My avvy is one of my favorite cartoon characters and has one of the best lines to my mind.  Mind you, I had two young sons at one time.
> 
> "Listen, I say, listen to me boy when I'm talkin' to 'ya".
> 
> The screenname is a different story all together.




Whenever I read this name I always think of the movie Mad Max.  Theres a biker in there named Kundalini (spelling?).  He gets his hand ripped off.  The other bikers chase Max's family and when they find them the leader says "Kundalini wants his hand back"


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine is just a nickname I've had for years because of my sharp teeth.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 14, 2008)

I use this screen name on all the forums Im on except one.   I got it many moons ago from a co worker who was creeped out by my halloween fascination.  He called me Chiller one day, and I just stuck with it.


----------



## nabero (Feb 14, 2008)

Nabero=First two letters of my first, middle, and last name.

There is a longer (see: nerdier, slightly embarrassing) story behind it...but that will suffice I'm sure.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 14, 2008)

You should really tell the more nerdier, slightly embarrassing story.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 14, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> You should really tell the more nerdier, slightly embarrassing story.



Agreed!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 14, 2008)

abraxas, despite all the modern definitions I've seen, is an ancient greek word, or more appropriately a design meaning - nothing.  It was used in jewelry as an abstract design.  I was first attracted to the word by the Abraxas album by Santana.  I named my engineering company Abraxas Engineering in 1994.  I like it. Looks cool.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 14, 2008)

nabero said:


> Nabero=First two letters of my first, middle, and last name.
> 
> There is a longer (see: nerdier, slightly embarrassing) story behind it...but that will suffice I'm sure.


#:vi geeky.c

#include <stdio.h>

int main()
{
   if (geeky==good) 

  {
    printf("It is true that geeky is good tell us");
  }
  return 0;
}
#:gcc geeky.c
#:chmod a+x a.out
#:./a.out
It is true that geeky is good tell us#:exit

Darn it I forgot the \n...


----------



## aarhap (Feb 15, 2008)

First three letters of my first name + first three letters of my last name


----------

